# Best EQ for pushing heights



## Orkpack (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi,

what do you think is the best eq to push heights in an orchestral Surroundings.

I ask because this --> https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/maag_eq4.html

And what do you think abou the clariphonic?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2017)

Haven't tried the maag but I love the Manley massive passive for everything orchestral. Especially for hyping up the highs on strings. Amazing to add more "air" to the samples making them sound live.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 17, 2017)

Orkpack said:


> Hi,
> 
> what do you think is the best eq to push heights in an orchestral Surroundings.
> 
> ...



Damn !!! Timely as heck with BlkFri deal ... even earlier coupon too. This plug seems very strong for your inquiry and its great 'air' strengths. Hope some more comments, but will likely grab, no matter.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 17, 2017)

In addition to Maag and Clariphonic (already mentioned), also investigate eiosis AirEQ. For $59 (less if you have one of Plugin Alliance's monthly vouchers), the Maag is well worth grabbing this weekend.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 18, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> In addition to Maag and Clariphonic (already mentioned), also investigate eiosis AirEQ. For $59 (less if you have one of Plugin Alliance's monthly vouchers), the Maag is well worth grabbing this weekend.



With NI_ K11U on-board, with all of its credible FX (EQ's) does Maag EQ4 clearly bring more to the 'toolbox' ??


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 18, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> With NI_ K11U on-board, with all of its credible FX (EQ's) does Maag EQ4 clearly bring more to the 'toolbox' ??


That might be a close call and might depend on the kind of music you are mixing and mastering. Earlier in this thread, Greg praised the Manley Massive Passive for "air band" use, and K11/K11U includes Softube's emulation of Manley. Depending on your needs, that might be enough. Download the Maag demo and compare it to the NI/Softube Passive EQ on your music.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 18, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> That might be a close call and might depend on the kind of music you are mixing and mastering. Earlier in this thread, Greg praised the Manley Massive Passive for "air band" use, and K11/K11U includes Softube's emulation of Manley. Depending on your needs, that might be enough. Download the Maag demo and compare it to the NI/Softube Passive EQ on your music.



Fine insight to help. THX!! Did not know the Softube/Manley detail. Time-crunch issue with demo as used long ago. Will need PA to reset and promo expires. 

Still, appreciate your help and will sort accordingly.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 19, 2017)

The Maag is really clean. It's a killer all around EQ, and equally as flattering on subs and low mids. Really can't go wrong at the sale price...


----------



## blougui (Nov 19, 2017)

I have Clariphonic 1st Iteration, it does wonder but then one have the tendencie to overuse it-push it too hard.
Honnestly, apart from non linear behaviour -i.e. harmonic saturation- , there's nothing your DAW EQ cannot do, as EQ algorythms are pretty well known and shared. You could find a short post by Mr Zimmer about it.


----------



## Vin (Nov 19, 2017)

I love Pultec for that. Here's a fantastic (and free!) modelling. Maag is cool as well.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 19, 2017)

There's a surprisingly good-sounding freeware clone of the MAAG airband EQs called "Luftikus" (... the name is a little wordplay in German):

-> http://www.vst4free.com/free_vst.php?id=1500

But on a different note: Personally I developed the habit to reach for tilt-filters or very, very flat-angled shelf-EQs when I just want to hear that extra bit of high-end in an otherwise well-balanced mix, e.g.:

-> https://hofa-plugins.de/en/plugins/4u-dynamictilteq/
-> https://www.softube.com/index.php?id=tilt

... or something like this:


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Nov 19, 2017)

I find Tokyo Dawn Labs Slick EQ mastering edition provides smooth and gentle high shelf boosts. 
Also, its meta filters(brightness/hardness) are handy. 
Don't be fooled by the price.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 19, 2017)

Besides from the maag eq4 i really like the high shelf of the Hoser XT (Boz Digital).
Hoser XT has implemented a mid-side mode i that i find quite useful.

On the Master Bus, if i'm doing high shelving, i'm usually going for IK Multimedia's Sontec emulation (EQ 432)
It has a fixed frequency at around 10kHz and adding +2 or +3 dB is usually perfect.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Besides from the maag eq4 i really like the high shelf of the Hoser XT (Boz Digital).
> Hoser XT has implemented a mid-side mode i that i find quite useful.
> 
> On the Master Bus, if i'm doing high shelving, i'm usually going for IK Multimedia's Sontec emulation (EQ 432)
> It has a fixed frequency at around 10kHz and adding +2 or +3 dB is usually perfect.



Waaay out of my depth here ....
Existing NI_Passive EQ has M/S, in addition to Manley/Softube characteristics noted by @ rrichard63. _Raised on go-to list now._
At promo $$, Maag EQ4 is likely 'add', with main focus on 'air' attributes. _Luftikus_ has this as well and has been installed. 
With oldheimer's ears, likely just daydreaming 

Feels like in decent shape, moving forward ..... ?


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 19, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Existing NI_Passive EQ has M/S, in addition to Manley/Softube characteristics noted by @ rrichard63.



Yeah, it's a pity that it's not included in Komplete 11 (it's just in K11Ult)
However, it's mainly a workflow thing. I own the mentioned plug ins for several years, and if i choose them it's often by instinct. They all have a different vibe.


----------



## pixel (Nov 19, 2017)

Acustica Audio Pink EQ. Nothing can open high end like this one  Pink EQ do some magic. More space, 3D, silkiness and air with just 1dB boost of high shelf. It's not just EQ :D I'm using it only for this purpose. 
I tried everything except UAD and Manley's emulations. Everything sounds to me like superior/inferior variation of digital eq curve and nothing more. Maag EQ does not do it for me. My friendly mastering engineer have hardware version and it sounds great. Plugin? Not so much. More like just typical eq with a lot of marketing magic


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2017)

pixel said:


> Acustica Audio Pink EQ. Nothing can open high end like this one  Pink EQ do some magic. More space, 3D, silkiness and air with just 1dB boost of high shelf. It's not just EQ :D I'm using it only for this purpose.
> I tried everything except UAD and Manley's emulations. Everything sounds to me like superior/inferior variation of digital eq curve and nothing more. Maag EQ does not do it for me. My friendly mastering engineer have hardware version and it sounds great. Plugin? Not so much. More like just typical eq with a lot of marketing magic



Cool perspective from one who has experienced hardware Maag ! 
Luftikus, with HIGH Boost (40K) seems to be adding desirable 'Air' ...... 
I'm thinking Lufticus and NI_Passive EQ get me ... to a good place.


----------



## Rapollo (Nov 19, 2017)

Soundtoys Sie-Q is my go to for high end sheen, great plugin!


----------



## kavinsky (Nov 19, 2017)

pixel said:


> Acustica Audio Pink EQ. Nothing can open high end like this one  Pink EQ do some magic. More space, *3D,* silkiness and air with just 1dB boost of high shelf. It's not just EQ :D I'm using it only for this purpose.


I assume you spend a lot of time on gearslutz?


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 19, 2017)

Another +1 for the maag. I use the the UAD version. The airband is essential. So good.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2017)

Nmargiotta said:


> Another +1 for the maag. I use the the UAD version. The airband is essential. So good.


Checked UAD site .... no clue how Maag EQ4 differs (if at all) from Plugin Alliance offering.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 19, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Checked UAD site .... no clue how Maag EQ4 differs (if at all) from Plugin Alliance offering.



It probably doesn’t differ at all. I know with many of the UAD plugs, they are offered on other platforms as well, UAD just allows you to run them on the dedicated cards and free up CPU processing (not that the Maag is cpu intense) but that is the only difference I could see. I have only used the UAD version, as that’s what I own, so i can’t comment on plugin alliance but I wouldn’t doubt that they are same sonically.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 20, 2017)

Nmargiotta said:


> It probably doesn’t differ at all. I know with many of the UAD plugs, they are offered on other platforms as well, UAD just allows you to run them on the dedicated cards and free up CPU processing (not that the Maag is cpu intense) but that is the only difference I could see. I have only used the UAD version, as that’s what I own, so i can’t comment on plugin alliance but I wouldn’t doubt that they are same sonically.




There are few tests done on YouTube. I think they summed the difference, or something like that to verify the uad & plugin Alliance were the same. Turns out they were.

Maag EQ4 is on sale for 60 bucks. Just picked it up. Hope it’s worth it for the air bands. I already have slate digital and logic built in stuff.


----------



## bryla (Nov 20, 2017)

Haven't tried Maag but for heights I really like the soundtoys sie-q!
Otherwise the NI massive passive has a great high end.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 20, 2017)

I have all the soundtoys stuff too. I’ll compare.


----------



## George Bellas (Nov 20, 2017)

*Abbey Road Mastering EQ's*

Abbey Road TG12412 (32 bit only and discontinued but a worthy mention)
Abbey Road RS56 (Passive EQ and extremely transparent)
Abbey Road RS127 Rack (part of the Brilliance Pack developed by Softtube)

For sheen only the RS127 will open up the top end even with judicious boosts without sounding harsh or shrill.

Abbey Road TG12412
Abbey Road RS56
Abbey Road Brilliance Pack


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 20, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Checked UAD site .... no clue how Maag EQ4 differs (if at all) from Plugin Alliance offering.


In general, UAD plugins are identical to their native counterparts. They will null with each other, or come so close that the difference doesn't matter. The only major difference I'm aware of is that the UAD platform doesn't support sidechaining. If the native version does (Softube compressors, for example), the UAD version doesn't.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 20, 2017)

George Bellas said:


> *Abbey Road Mastering EQ's*
> 
> Abbey Road TG12412 (32 bit only and discontinued but a worthy mention)
> Abbey Road RS56 (Passive EQ and extremely transparent)
> ...



Guessing current Waves/Abbey Road _ EMI TG12345 Channel Strip _EQ_, does not compare here ??


----------



## pixel (Nov 20, 2017)

kavinsky said:


> I assume you spend a lot of time on gearslutz?



I'm not even registered there


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 20, 2017)

Acustica has some of the best EQ's but also has the worst workflow, cpu usage & behavior.


----------



## George Bellas (Nov 20, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Guessing current Waves/Abbey Road _ EMI TG12345 Channel Strip _EQ_, does not compare here ??



It most certainly does and is a stellar EQ, however, the Waves emulation of the Abbey Road EMI TG12345 contains a compressor section which the OP was not inquiring about, only EQ.

For lifting the high end into sparkly air territory the AbbeyRoad/EMI EQ's sound incredibly stunning to me; so transparent and utterly sweet. The Abbey Road Brilliance Pack (which includes the RS127 Rack) was designed just for that very purpose and does a fantastic job.

The original TG12412 mastering EQ plugin that Chandler coded has since been discontinued unfortunately and has yet to surface again. The RS56 and the TG12345 are modeled from the same line of EMI desks as the TG12412, but were based on later models that were slightly different from the original design, still amazing though.

My recommendation for the OP would be the RS127 Rack contained in the Abbey Road brilliance Pack.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 20, 2017)

George Bellas said:


> It most certainly does and is a stellar EQ, however, the Waves emulation of the Abbey Road EMI TG12345 contains a compressor section which the OP was not inquiring about, only EQ.
> 
> For lifting the high end into sparkly air territory the AbbeyRoad/EMI EQ's sound incredibly stunning to me; so transparent and utterly sweet. The Abbey Road Brilliance Pack (which includes the RS127 Rack) was designed just for that very purpose and does a fantastic job.
> 
> ...



Outstanding tutorial and much appreciated! Such a cool and easy add right now.
THX!


----------



## khollister (Nov 21, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> In general, UAD plugins are identical to their native counterparts. They will null with each other, or come so close that the difference doesn't matter. The only major difference I'm aware of is that the UAD platform doesn't support sidechaining. If the native version does (Softube compressors, for example), the UAD version doesn't.



While the third party UAD plugins, e.g the ones developed by Softube, Brainworx, etc., are usually the same, the majority of the UAD plugins (those not identified as being from a 3rd party) are modeled and developed by UAD themselves. Those are definitely not the same. Whether they sound the same as someone else's native version is up to you but I doubt they null as identical.

The UAD Maag EQ in question is clearly identified as a Brainworx project on the UAD site. However Brainworx does not sell a native Maag that I can find, so this was apparently an exclusive co-development deal with UAD.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 21, 2017)

khollister said:


> ... the majority of the UAD plugins (those not identified as being from a 3rd party) are modeled and developed by UAD themselves. Those are definitely not the same. ...


Correct, and I'm sorry if I confused anybody by leaving this out. Many UAD plugins are developed in-house and do not have native counterparts. I wasn't talking about them.


khollister said:


> The UAD Maag EQ in question is clearly identified as a Brainworx project on the UAD site. However Brainworx does not sell a native Maag that I can find, so this was apparently an exclusive co-development deal with UAD.


https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/maag_eq4.html


----------



## khollister (Nov 21, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Correct, and I'm sorry if I confused anybody by leaving this out. Many UAD plugins are developed in-house and do not have native counterparts. I wasn't talking about them.
> 
> https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/maag_eq4.html



I know PA sells one, but it is not from Brainworx - hence my comment that the PA plug may or may not sound like the UAD/Bx version. Of course the PA one is from Maag itself, so who knows.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2017)

Ha! With deal and xtra personal coupon, $34. is probably worth the gamble  Still, hate to not 'know' for sure. PA has been good responding inquiries , so will ask very specific questions ......

THX!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 21, 2017)

Surge EQ - Tim Petherick.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 21, 2017)

Does a good job too (but I can't compare to the other recommendations in this thread):

http://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/1973-2/


----------



## kavinsky (Nov 21, 2017)

pixel said:


> I'm not even registered there


when somebody brings up *3D *talking about eq's - I'm genuinely surprised I'm not on gearslutz, because it doesn't exist outside of it.


----------



## pixel (Nov 22, 2017)

kavinsky said:


> when somebody brings up *3D *talking about eq's - I'm genuinely surprised I'm not on gearslutz, because it doesn't exist outside of it.


Nah it's my own term that came to me when I finally trained my ears to hear it 
Btw. I'm really proud of myself that after all these years I'm still not registered there. One small thing that makes me assertive a (tiny tiny) bit


----------



## storyteller (Nov 23, 2017)

At the moment I'm digging NI Massive Passive and SlickEQ Mastering Edition for this. They sound different and I bounce between them, but they both work very cleanly. NI Passive is probably the smoothest of the two, but SlickEQ Mastering is more "open" to my ears. I'll probably pick up RS56 when it hits the $29 sale again. I demoed it and liked it quite a bit.

For character-presence, I love Waves TG12345 and REDD. The Waves API EQs are wonderful too, but they are a bit to bold to me for orchestral presence. I'd say the same for Maag and Luftikus as they are great EQs, but the air band is not as subtle as the one's mentioned in the first paragraph above. They each have their uses though.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 24, 2017)

Maag, UAD Massive Passive ad Curve Bender were my top choices until buying Acustica Audio's Diamond Color EQ. (A little heavy on CPU use, as is all of their stuff...) 

If not familiar with A.A. they have the only method, (as far as I know), for convolving hardware. Normal convolution just yields a static tonal curve, Acustica has a method for capturing the dynamic and temporal behavior of harmonics, and dynamic behavior of compressors, limiters... 

Diamond's 50k boost is gorgeous.The low end on it is ridiculously good too. Tightest deepest low end I've heard in a plugin. (Wouldn't have described plugin EQs as having 'tightness' before hearing Diamond and Magenta (Their Massive Passive). That's really the only way I can describe it... Anyway, never heard anything in the box that sounds like this. Couldn't recommend demoing enough..

Their Massive Passive is top on my list as well... Like it more than UAD's and found them to be quite different with identical settings... Q and boost values weren't identical between the two and Acustica's could do bigger boosts in the lows and highs without smearing.

3:00 onward


And although Luca's known for EDM, this thing sounds beautiful on everything I've tried it on; orchestra, percussion, guitars...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 3, 2017)

Acustica Audio and some Nebula. The only way to boost. I use FabFilter and Tokyo Dawn dynamic eq to cut.


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 5, 2017)

Acustica's Diamond & Lift live on my 2 bus



givemenoughrope said:


> Acustica Audio and some Nebula. The only way to boost. I use FabFilter and Tokyo Dawn dynamic eq to cut.


For cuts Tim P's Surge-EQ is stellar.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 5, 2017)

ceemusic said:


> Acustica's Diamond & Lift live on my 2 bus
> 
> 
> For cuts Tim P's Surge-EQ is stellar.



thanks! I've been meaning to get into his and other Nebula soundsets...eq, comps, verbs...

What are your favorites?


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 5, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> thanks! I've been meaning to get into his and other Nebula soundsets...eq, comps, verbs...
> 
> What are your favorites?



I have many but don't use any of their reverb or comps. I use many of their EQ's, some of my Acqua favs are Diamond, Lift, Pearl, Gold, Lime & Amethyst.

For N3, N4 I like Alex B consoles, CDS R2R, Tape Booster+ ( although algo's are getting better all the time) TimP's stuff ( he has the best comps btw)

And make sure to check out Henry O's free All You Can Eat. ( N3, N4)

Preset list- http://www.nebulapresets.com/Nebulapresets_Emulation_preset.pdf


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 5, 2017)

ceemusic said:


> I have many but don't use any of their reverb or comps. I use many of their EQ's, some of my Acqua favs are Diamond, Lift, Pearl, Gold, Lime & Amethyst.
> 
> For N3, N4 I like Alex B consoles, CDS R2R, Tape Booster+ ( although algo's are getting better all the time) TimP's stuff ( he has the best comps btw)
> 
> ...



I have the Henry O stuff and think it's great. 
Thanks!


----------



## Justus (Dec 7, 2017)

Just a quick note that the Maag EQ4 is currently on sale:
https://www.uaudio.de/uad-plugins/equalizers/maag-eq4.html


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 7, 2017)

Justus said:


> Just a quick note that the Maag EQ4 is currently on sale:
> https://www.uaudio.de/uad-plugins/equalizers/maag-eq4.html


Yes, for those with the required Universal Audio hardware. The native version (at Plugin Alliance) isn't on sale right now, but it frequently is.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 23, 2017)

New tilt-EQ for free: -> http://www.kvraudio.com/news/hornet-releases-angle---free-tilt-eq-plug-in-39716


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 23, 2017)

kavinsky said:


> when somebody brings up *3D *talking about eq's - I'm genuinely surprised I'm not on gearslutz, because it doesn't exist outside of it.





Exactly...
When somebody says an EQ is "good" or "really good", i tend to believe.
However, when attributes as "deep", "silky" etc. appear, you can be always sure that we are in placebo land.
It has to do with perception... The brain focusses on a special task (e.g. high frequencies) and gets in a similar state as during a drug or meditation induced high. It's like the way one sees his or her partner when in love.

To put it simply: there are some possibilities that an EQ can do, and they have real consequences:

1.) mess up the phases -> not so good
2.) mess up phases in very special ways -> "enhancement" -> often very useful and nice
3.) add aliasing -> usually bad, sometimes perceived as "adding character"
4.) add saturation -> often perceived as pleasing, warm, character etc. However, per se it's not what an EQ is supposed to do. In an orchestral set up, there are instruments that definitely shouldn't be saturated if they should keep on sounding natural.

and then, there is the whole category of the EQ curve.
When a high shelf is perceived as "harsh", the problem usually consists in the fact that the EQ also boost lower frequencies. Specially the range between 2.5 - 3.5 kHz is the area where harsheness has its usual habitat. (it can also be some aliasing dirt in this frequency range)
That's why the possiblity of the maag air band to be set at 20kHz is useful: it starts boosting way lower than 20 kHz, but still not so low that the whole aggressive mid range would be affected.

Basically, if someone has no magic high shelf, there is still the possibility to get good results when combining a high shelf with an addition filter band that cuts around 2.5-3.5kHz.
But of course, some of the mentioned EQs in this thread are really good, even if they of course can't perform magic and turn some high frequencies into a silky magic wonderland.
(out of the mentioned EQ i would totally avoid the SielEQ for serious high shelving purposes. It's a coloring tool, but quite a heavy one)

p.s. funny example: as soon as the new version of Zebra (2.8) was released, some people seriously heard a better sound quality (specially in the higher frequency range). That's the power of placebo, triggered by the updated GUI.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 23, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> [...] That's the power of placebo, triggered by the updated GUI.



_OT sidenote: This is the rule rather than the exception, really. Even experienced professionals fall for the power of a glossy front plate. One of my favourite stories in that respect is a high-end bus compressor a friend and colleague of mine developed (hardware, not a plug-in). Early items had a champagne-coloured, brushed front plate, while later versions were delivered with a noble matt-grey finish. Other than that, they were all identical. - You wouldn't believe the heated arguments between good friends who preferred one or the other, due to "obvious" differences like "shiny highs", "punchy mids" or "better stereo imaging". Go figure._


----------



## bryla (Dec 23, 2017)

Tc electronic changed the GUI on their plugins more than ten years ago and one of their developers told me they received tons of complaints about the plugins sounding way more digital. Suffice to say the algorithm had not changed.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 23, 2017)

I do feel like my car drives better when it’s been washed. The 3D thing often comes up in Acustica/Nebula threads. I’m not sure if that would be the exact description for me but something it vastly more pleasing than an algorithmic plugin.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 25, 2017)

Hoping Maag EQ *2* truly '_complements_' Maag EQ *4* in orch/cine/epic/trlr projects ...... 
Current Promo at PA makes it fairly attractive @ $29. Enjoying EQ 4 since recent Dec 'deal'


----------



## amnesiasound (Jan 5, 2018)

My favourites are: Manley Massive Passive, Pultec EQP-1A, Avalon AD2077, and the Millennia NSEQ-2. All have really smooth and silky stop end.


----------



## ghandizilla (Jan 10, 2018)

I use Pro-Q everywhere because it's very transparent, not for "coloring" or "pushing heights" at all. When I want to add some character or push the high-end, I simply use a bit of distorsion. I wonder what Luftikus and Maag EQ 4's airbands would bring to the table if I already have a bit of distorsion in place in my high strings busses. Might spend some time this week doing A/B comparisons and let my girlfriend blindly judge which way sounds the best.


----------



## Aeonata (Jan 10, 2018)

ghandizilla said:


> I use Pro-Q everywhere because it's very transparent, not for "coloring" or "pushing heights" at all. When I want to add some character or push the high-end, I simply use a bit of distorsion. I wonder what Luftikus and Maag EQ 4's airbands would bring to the table if I already have a bit of distorsion in place in my high strings busses. Might spend some time this week doing A/B comparisons and let my girlfriend blindly judge which way sounds the best.



You could use the HOFA 4u Blind Test plugin for an objective comparison.


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow this is incredible, reminds me of the Acustica Silk. I'd buy this right now if it was more flexible, there's no way I'm spending 200 euros on something that gives me no bands between 120h - 15k.



jcrosby said:


> Maag, UAD Massive Passive ad Curve Bender were my top choices until buying Acustica Audio's Diamond Color EQ. (A little heavy on CPU use, as is all of their stuff...)
> 
> If not familiar with A.A. they have the only method, (as far as I know), for convolving hardware. Normal convolution just yields a static tonal curve, Acustica has a method for capturing the dynamic and temporal behavior of harmonics, and dynamic behavior of compressors, limiters...
> 
> ...


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 15, 2019)

Yeah Definitely not a surgical eq... absolutely beautiful sounding as a tone shaper though... (seems like the price went up with the new update though. Wasn’t as steep last year IIRC.)


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 16, 2019)

Also: PSP E27, the free Luftikus (instead of paying for Maag), or something as simple as Boz T-Bone or other (potentially free) tilt eq.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 16, 2019)

Forgot about the Luftikus eq. I forgot to port it over to my new computer I built earlier this year. It does the air thing very well.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 16, 2019)

Luftikus is cool choice; .... but luv my Maag(s) !


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 16, 2019)

jcrosby said:


> Yeah Definitely not a surgical eq... absolutely beautiful sounding as a tone shaper though... (seems like the price went up with the new update though. Wasn’t as steep last year IIRC.)




Not looking for too surgical, but version 3 looks to have more options for HMF:





__





Diamond - Color Eq 3 - Acustica Audio


Black Friday deal: €79 (€199) save 60% until December 4, 2022! Diamond Color EQ 3 is Studio DMI's signature sound in a single plugin, the secret...




www.acustica-audio.com





Still I'd like to be able to boost between just 2-4k


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 19, 2019)

Dracarys said:


> Wow this is incredible, reminds me of the Acustica Silk. I'd buy this right now if it was more flexible, there's no way I'm spending 200 euros on something that gives me no bands between 120h - 15k.



BTW Diamond 3 was released in Sept. & had an intro sale price of 70% off / €.59.00

If you want a stellar high end check out AA's Ruby. It rarely goes on sale as it was developed & licensed through D. W. Fearn. Based on his VT-4 and VT-5, the high end amazing.

I'm guessing it will be featured for Black Friday or catch it on a flash sale.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Nov 19, 2019)

AirEQ, MaagEQ, Elysia museq (prob my fav for that actually)


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 19, 2019)

ceemusic said:


> BTW Diamond 3 was released in Sept. & had an intro sale price of 70% off / €.59.00
> 
> If you want a stellar high end check out AA's Ruby. It rarely goes on sale as it was developed & licensed through D. W. Fearn. Based on his VT-4 and VT-5, the high end amazing.
> 
> I'm guessing it will be featured for Black Friday or catch it on a flash sale.




I demo'd Diamond 3, don't think it's worth 200euros at all, but it was king of nice. At that price I'd probably get Millennia Nseq as it's very delicate and natural, with way more options.

Ill Demo the Ruby 2 and watch for Christmas deals. Scalettes on sale so Ill probably Demo that too. Thanks

*Just tried Ruby 2, wow, will absolutely buy when on sale, best high end I've heard out of 10 plugins I demo'd this week. It actually tames harmonics and balances the whole mix when boosting highs or lows. It reminds me of a subtle Gullfoss EQ, but with character. Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 23, 2019)

Dracarys said:


> I demo'd Diamond 3, don't think it's worth 200euros at all, but it was king of nice. At that price I'd probably get Millennia Nseq as it's very delicate and natural, with way more options.
> 
> Ill Demo the Ruby 2 and watch for Christmas deals. Scalettes on sale so Ill probably Demo that too. Thanks
> 
> *Just tried Ruby 2, wow, will absolutely buy when on sale, best high end I've heard out of 10 plugins I demo'd this week. It actually tames harmonics and balances the whole mix when boosting highs or lows. It reminds me of a subtle Gullfoss EQ, but with character. Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for.



All of the acustica eqs have high end and low end like no other eqs I’ve tried. There really is something to their “sampling” process that allows them to sound several notches above any algorithmic eq I’ve heard.


----------



## Dracarys (Nov 23, 2019)

jcrosby said:


> All of the acustica eqs have high end and low end like no other eqs I’ve tried. There really is something to their “sampling” process that allows them to sound several notches above any algorithmic eq I’ve heard.



I might pick up color EQ also, the low end is very good, however I wish there was more bands for the mids. I'm going to demo the Scarlette since it's on sale.

*I dont know if you tried their free EQ choral 2, but it's even smoother for top end with orchestra mixes. Mixed with Diamond for lows, it's perfection.


----------



## Vin (Nov 29, 2019)

Ignite Amps PTEq-X - free and best Pultec emulation I've heard. Magic on strings.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2020)

Please try Softube ---> Passive-Active Pack and/or Tube-Tech PE 1C


----------



## sathyva (Jun 12, 2020)

pixel said:


> Acustica Audio Pink EQ. Nothing can open high end like this one  Pink EQ do some magic. More space, 3D, silkiness and air with just 1dB boost of high shelf. It's not just EQ :D I'm using it only for this purpose.
> I tried everything except UAD and Manley's emulations. Everything sounds to me like superior/inferior variation of digital eq curve and nothing more. Maag EQ does not do it for me. My friendly mastering engineer have hardware version and it sounds great. Plugin? Not so much. More like just typical eq with a lot of marketing magic



Acustica Audio plugins are magic ! 
For high end, i like to use RUBY 2... Magic


----------



## darcvision (Jun 12, 2020)

personally i like using free plugin called PTEq-X (pultec) and free BAX EQ(32bit) from variety of sounds for boosting height. sometimes i'm using TDR slicks EQ GE and SIEQ from soundtoys.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 12, 2020)

Kush Audio’s The Hammer also does this well.


----------



## Dietz (Jun 12, 2020)

A new take on that super-silky Air-band:

-> https://www.vertigosound.com/products/vse-2-plugin


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 12, 2020)

In what I'm making, I've never needed anything other than Pro-Q3 (goes up to 30khz) or the E27 28khz. I also have SickEQ and SlickEQ M, which go to 40khz. I do have the Ignite installed but have never used it. Seems I need to!


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 12, 2020)

Greg said:


> Haven't tried the maag but I love the Manley massive passive for everything orchestral. Especially for hyping up the highs on strings. Amazing to add more "air" to the samples making them sound live.


The Maag EQs r very good.


----------



## labornvain (Jun 15, 2020)

Speaking of 3D, the Clariphonic is the only plugin I've ever used where I put it on my master bus, and without even looking for it, noticed that it seemed to add depth to my mix. It really is a little plugin miracle.

I have no idea how it works, and that frightens me a bit. But there's some serious voodoo going on in that plugin. Highly recommended.


----------



## robgb (Jun 16, 2020)

Any EQ. Even your stock version.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 16, 2020)

AirEQ by Eiosis is finally Catalina compatible.


----------



## nas (Jun 22, 2020)

Kush Audio's Clairiphonic seems like an obvious choice and I really like Slate Digital's API emulation for pushing the highs - it's quite smooth.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 30, 2020)

Fyi

psp e27 is currently $29


----------

